# Knast für Werbemüllverursacher in den USA



## Soko (30 April 2003)

Interessanter Artikel im Spiegel!
Wann sind wir denn endlich auch so weit?

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/politik/0,1518,246780,00.html


----------



## Tonguru (7 Mai 2003)

Die gehen sogar noch weiter:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1762


----------

